
How do cats survive falls from great heights? - revorad
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17492802
======
slamdunc
This reminds me of one of the first RadioLab shows I ever heard, called simply
"Falling".

<http://www.radiolab.org/2010/sep/20/>

Here's their synopsis: There are so many ways to fall—in love, asleep, even
flat on your face. This hour, Radiolab dives into stories of great falls.

We jump into a black hole, take a trip over Niagara Falls, upend some myths
about falling cats, and plunge into our favorite songs about falling.

Such a great episode, and great show - I recommend both to everyone.

------
maeon3
If you drop an ant or a pea sized model car off a building it won't even
suffer any damage hitting the ground, if you throw an elephant or a full sized
train off a building, it will be pancaked or explode into pieces.

The strength of a bone increases with its circumference, but its mass
increases with its volume. The volume increases incur expenses in inertia far
more quickly than circumference incurs gains in strength.

~~~
smackay
The following description (from a BBC documentary I think but I can't find the
source) sums it nicely: If you dropped a mouse down a mineshaft it would
bounce then scuttle away into the darkness, a man would be killed and a horse
would splash.

